# Decent Coffee shops in Epsom- Surrey??



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Guys, I heading down to Epsom / Leatherhead next week and was wondering if there are any decent coffee shops located near /or inside Epsom. It would be great to know because I am there quite often. It just seems like a place fit for a really nice shop!









Thanks


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

There is actually a surprising lack of decent coffee shops in this area (or I have yet to find them!).

There is Goodness to Go in Leatherhead which I have not tried but they sell Coffee Real coffee. Coffee Real are the main roaster in the area and train shops serving their coffee but tend to roast rather dark for my taste.

You may also find other shops in nearby Dorking and Reigate.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

jimbow said:


> There is actually a surprising lack of decent coffee shops in this area (or I have yet to find them!).
> 
> There is Goodness to Go in Leatherhead which I have not tried but they sell Coffee Real coffee. Coffee Real are the main roaster in the area and train shops serving their coffee but tend to roast rather dark for my taste.
> 
> You may also find other shops in nearby Dorking and Reigate.


Thanks for the heads up. I can not for the life of me find them online?!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I think their site is currently being upgraded. Have a look on Coffee Real's web site.


----------

